# How to install remote desktop functionality for VirtualBox guests (Windows) on a FreeBSD host?



## pkc (Apr 8, 2018)

Guys,


I posted a thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ose-edit-talking-about-freebsd-as-host.65263/ to figure out my issue. i don't think I was very clear in that post so I wanted to reformulate my question.

All I want to do is run a guest (Windows in this case) on a FreeBSD host using VirtualBox  and connect to the guest using some remote desktop solution, be it VNC, RDP, or whatever. I am on 11.1. So far I have not managed to do it. I am also fine using bhyve but I am not sure if I would manage to get it to work with windows and a remote desktop functionality. I hope this forum is OK  since it is the forum my other thread was moved to.


Thanks


----------



## aragats (Apr 8, 2018)

I believe it was discussed several times here, should be straight forward.


----------



## pkc (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for that, I'll check it out


----------

